# Who doesn't love puppies?



## Mr.Photo (Apr 11, 2021)

Stopped by a friends house today to see their most recent litter of Siberian Husky puppies before they head to their new homes next week.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2021)

Lovely dog shots.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 12, 2021)

love them!!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 12, 2021)

Cute pups, the last pic for me.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Apr 12, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Cute pups, the last pic for me.



Puppy glamor shot.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2021)

Super cute pups!  I love a Husky's expression.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 16, 2021)

Great shots! I love #4!


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 16, 2021)

No THATS a pile of trouble!!! 

Soooo cute! 

And a combined IQ of about 12,000.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 16, 2021)

30 some odd years ago, I was in a job where I'd be visited by one that would just sit and stare at me. At the time, those eyes really creeped me out

I have come to think now that it's just really a very expressive quality they have.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Apr 16, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 30 some odd years ago, I was in a job where I'd be visited by one that would just sit and stare at me. At the time, those eyes really creeped me out
> 
> I have come to think now that it's just really a very expressive quality they have.



We currently have three Huskies in our home ranging from 2 years to our oldest who turns 12 years old next month.  They have a personality like no other breed.  Here is a photo of our two year old male named Sequoia when he was five weeks old.  The only editing I did was a very slight adjustment to exposure and cropping, otherwise it's just as it came out of my camera.  He had the bluest eyes I've ever seen on a puppy.





Edited to add this shot of Sequoia's sister.  If looks could kill.  

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kVi46x]
	


And a crop.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kVeyXL]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## Mr.Photo (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh, and speaking of expressive here's another photo I took of one of the puppies in my original post.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 16, 2021)

As a former boxer owner ( we have had 4, but currently petless after our last left us for the great beyond ), I certainly understand comments about breed traits


----------

